# How to make clamps at home?



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi all

I am interested in making wooden clamps, by clamps i mean long clamps around 3-4 feet, can anyone help with some plans or related sites?

Thanks


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Sash clamps

Sash clamp

Sash clamp

Also known as bar clamps, pipe clamps etc.

HTH
Angie


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

You tube (Woodworking - How to Make High Quality Parallel Clamps ), Popular Mechanics via Google have articles on the subject as does John Heisz's homemade bar clamps

Good luck - Baker


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

vindaloo said:


> Sash clamps
> 
> Sash clamp
> 
> ...


Thanks Angie, I was looking for the heavy duty bar clamps, screw clamps are also doable


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

rwbaker said:


> You tube (Woodworking - How to Make High Quality Parallel Clamps ), Popular Mechanics via Google have articles on the subject as does John Heisz's homemade bar clamps
> 
> Good luck - Baker


Very helpful, Thanks


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Obaid, There are many, many types of clamps. The simplest forms of clamps are rubber bands, our thumbs and fingers work in unison to become pinch clamps. Using a screw to attach two boards together with a trapped finger and you see another version of the pinch clamp.

A while back I contributed a thread entitled "The AMAZING QFC Device". It tells of a type you can easily manufacture with wood in your choice of lengths and threaded rod. I submitted it in kind of a joke format, with QFC meaning Quercus (Oak) Ferrous (Iron) Clamp. Quite a few members added funny comments, which is so often the case with this forum; however, I do use (homemade) clamps of this type in my shop every day!

Use "Community Search" to locate the above referenced thread. It should prove helpful and entertaining and at least provide you with some "food for thought"!

Good luck,
Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Several youtube videos on making luthier clamps. They're very simple, work great, and make about any length you want. There are sites with free plans too, but they're so simple the videos explain it all. Very inexpensive to make too.


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

OPG3 said:


> Obaid, There are many, many types of clamps. The simplest forms of clamps are rubber bands, our thumbs and fingers work in unison to become pinch clamps. Using a screw to attach two boards together with a trapped finger and you see another version of the pinch clamp.
> 
> A while back I contributed a thread entitled "The AMAZING QFC Device". It tells of a type you can easily manufacture with wood in your choice of lengths and threaded rod. I submitted it in kind of a joke format, with QFC meaning Quercus (Oak) Ferrous (Iron) Clamp. Quite a few members added funny comments, which is so often the case with this forum; however, I do use (homemade) clamps of this type in my shop every day!
> 
> ...


I have seen your thread of "The AMAZING QFC Device", its really amazing, I have a question, can i make bigger size of this device? If I want to hold something of larger length


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

JOAT said:


> Several youtube videos on making luthier clamps. They're very simple, work great, and make about any length you want. There are sites with free plans too, but they're so simple the videos explain it all. Very inexpensive to make too.


Thanks Theo, you guys are really helpful, as a matter of fact youtube is being "blocked" here since months, so if you guys can share some links/plans other than that


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Besides what everyone else mentioned... (I use a lot of bar & pipe clamps) I have a "lot" of clamps, but... No matter how many you have, you still end up needing one or two more!


I use broom stick type dowels and ratchet straps. With the ratchet straps, I can clamp around something or use 2 sets of straps along with a pair of dowels placed on either side of something to clamp between them. I also use ratchet straps to help with racking something square while assembling and drying.

As I usually work alone, I use 3 foot sections of rail road track to hold something down or steady while I'm working on the other side.

I have a pair of 6 foot long 2x3's I keep around for various things... such as spanning between a pair of saw horses to paint on, cut over, between stacked sheets to cut through a sheet, etc. One of the uses is clamp scrap "stops" to (w/ small c-clamps) to use as a long F clamp. I have a few wood wedges I use between the "stop" and work to tighten things up in it. Of I use C-clamps to clamp a small piece to them while I'm working on it.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Carpenter12 said:


> Thanks Theo, you guys are really helpful, as a matter of fact youtube is being "blocked" here since months, so if you guys can share some links/plans other than that


Dang. Now you can't even watch cartoons. Bleah.

But, here are some links that should help you. The last one is for 'cam' clamps, which is another name for luthier clamps. When I first made some I was quite puzzled, until I actually finished the first one and saw just how simple and easy to make they are. Then went on to make a whole load of them. Very inexpensive too. Mine were all glued together, no metal at all.
Building It 6 
20 Free Clamp Plans: Homemade Clamps for Woodworkers | 
Shopsmith's Woodshop Tips


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

MAFoElffen said:


> Besides what everyone else mentioned... (I use a lot of bar & pipe clamps) I have a "lot" of clamps, but... No matter how many you have, you still end up needing one or two more!


By searching for the clamps I understand that it depends on the work that you are doing, besides the tools you need to have some clamps that helps to finish the job accurately as you have mentioned, being a *starter* actually I don’t have much work to do or larger projects to make so I was quite puzzled of what to buy from the market. As there are several clamps available of all sorts for example a 4 feet metal clamp for like $ 12.00

Thanks for the help, I guess what i need is to read more and more


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

JOAT said:


> Dang. Now you can't even watch cartoons. Bleah.
> 
> *Dont worry I am used to it now, BTW i am not very fond of cartoons and if i feel like watching some i turn on the TV and watch some news channel
> *
> ...


There are some really useful/inexpensive ideas in these links for me, infact these books are very interesting and it'll keep me busy on my weekends


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Carpenter12 said:


> Thanks Angie, I was looking for the heavy duty bar clamps, screw clamps are also doable


Sash clamps _*are*_ bar clamps.

Obviously for heavy duty ones you'd need heavier wood stock.


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

vindaloo said:


> Sash clamps _*are*_ bar clamps.


My bad, still mixed up with different names:blink:


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

_I have done this way._


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Botelho007 said:


> _I have done this way._


Thank you Claudio. Fine Clamps indeed! I need to make up a set of these for myself.

I've cut c-clamps and used the screw halves on things, but never thought to make adjustable clamps from them... Great idea.

Apesar de ambos os lados da minha família é dos Açores, eu não falei Português desde que eu era uma criança.


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

Botelho007 said:


> _I have done this way._


WOW!!! 
This is simply beautiful the way you used these clamps, my silly question again, can I use wooden bars in place of these metal bars and will it work the same?


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

_Mike_ Thanks for the words,
Necessary to learn English to improve communication, now use the Google translator.
I mount drawers with dowels and this clamp has helped a lot.

_Obaid_
The ideal profile is to use TEE 1/8 "x 1 ½" and the C-clamp 4 ".
Allen screw 1/4 ".
With wood never did, but you can try and post the photos.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Botelho007 said:


> _Mike_Necessary to learn English to improve communication, now use the Google translator.


Don't worry about it too much, you're doing fine.

Yeah, I never thought of making clamps like that adjustable either. Very slick, should be very strong too.

I would use two or three layers of plywood glued together if I were going to use wood - I love plywood - but I don't see any reason wood wouldn't work. Never know until you try it.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

_Theo _must function with wood.
According to what you told: It has to make and test

My browser is Google Chrome and the pages are translated automatically and then I see that Mike wrote a sentence in Portuguese.
Good Portuguese.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*great idea....*



Botelho007 said:


> _I have done this way._



That is one of the better ideas I have seen on the forum for a while.

You have sent us all into the shop to find a hack saw......[might be a good reason to buy a metal cutting saw blade for the chop saw]


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi James,
Here we ended up with the stock of C 4" Clamps.


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

You guys may already know this but it seems a great idea of using PVC pipes as clamps, some interesting food for thought:moil:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Good concept Obaid, but do they really put much pressure on the joint?


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> Good concept Obaid, but do they really put much pressure on the joint?


I dont know exactly what pressure will it put on the joint becasue I never experienced it, guess that's why there are so many clamps in the picture but this video will give you better view/understanding of these clamps

How To Make a Woodworking Clamp out of PVC Drainpipe - Video Dailymotion

OR if someone has tried it will tell you better about this


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Obaid,



> I have seen your thread of "The AMAZING QFC Device", its really amazing, I have a question, can i make bigger size of this device? If I want to hold something of larger length


The short answer is YES.

Obviously this type of clamp does not serve all woodworking needs, but it can help in many. In one direction, you are limited by length of wooden "jaws" and in the perpendicular direction you are limited by length of threaded rods for which you have the appropriate nuts, washers and wrenches. Springs can be done without, but in many cases make for smoother movement from one dimension to another. Also, the backer board is not an absolute necessity - it helps to prevent twisting and serves as a "diaphragm" in a structural sense. The unit featured in the aforementioned thread is double-sided, which may prove unnecessary in many situations, as well.

I hope this helps!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

OPG3 said:


> Obaid,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah sure its great help, Thank you

By going through different literature sent by the members i have a better understanding and idea of how clamps can be made and used for different purpose


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

*Look ma, no clamps*

This guys has discussed some of his experience of using stringed packing tape instead of clamps, might be useful for the folks here, please do comment if you feel disagreement with the idea or the other way round 

Look Ma, No Clamps - Popular Woodworking Magazine


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

_Obaid, _
I use tape to glue the mitered joints in small boxes.
The video shows the method.


Möbelbau: Dichte Gehrungen im Nu verleimt - YouTube


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks Claudio for the explanation, this method is only for Mitered corner joint and for small boxes, right?


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

Botelho007 said:


> _Obaid, _
> I use tape to glue the mitered joints in small boxes.
> The video shows the method.
> 
> ...



I have used that method quite a few times. One project, I had to use duct tape....not the best idea.

Sometimes you have to use what's on hand.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi, Obaid and Harrison.
With clamps miter is better.


In the video below another type of clamp.

A simply handmade wooden clamp


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

Botelho007 said:


> Hi, Obaid and Harrison.
> With clamps miter is better.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks again, i guess i can give it a try:yes4:


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Obaid, 

If you mount the clamp, post photos.
Regards.

Cláudio


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

Botelho007 said:


> Obaid,
> 
> If you mount the clamp, post photos.
> Regards.
> ...


Sure I will post as soon as i make some of these i will share it with you guys, hope you can wait a little for that


----------



## GRLevel3 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello All,

Just dropped in to see what I have been missing, saw this subject thought I would post a few places I like to get some of my chit from, Ideals and so on that is, 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6X_Md9MbXag

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQFVzq41zFA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1lunV4fcEw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptb7d4al6nI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBv9Q6dZzb0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZnrvHAHbuM

My favorite video,
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMOTAc8zBsw

These are just a few but if you look around there a lot like I do you'll fine a bit of really good info from the most unlikely places, lol

Poppa Rob or GRLevel3


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

GRLevel3 said:


> if you look around there a lot like I do you'll fine a bit of really good info from the most unlikely places, lol
> 
> Poppa Rob or GRLevel3


Quite true. But, unfortunately you can also get a bit of really bad info too. Gotta kind of pick and choose at times.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

_Poppa Rob,_
Good videos, great ideas.
His favorite is the best "Toggle Clamps".
Thank you.


----------



## GRLevel3 (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks Botelho007,

I was just trying to share what I thought were good ideals that others had done, that had a good out come, I made all of those and some I still have and others I don't, but all of them helped me see other way to make/do things, but most of all, to save the money I would of spent at a store for those clamps, so I could to buy more wood and make more saw dust, lol

Joat,

I agree with you on you can get bad info/advice or unsafe instruction from anyplace, even here, its up to the person that is going to try/do what ever they see or want to do/try, how they go about it and to know what is possible with the ideal and with their ability,

What is easy for one is not always easy for all, what is smart is to know your limits and abilities and what your trying to do before you try/do it, but then this is also called learning the hard way, I am sure we can all admit to that one or two times in our lives, lol, I just give people more credit for knowing the difference between a bad ideal and a good one, what is possible for them and isn't,

One has to choose in life, to either make money or spend it. - E. Bourdet 

You learn from the past and the future.

Poppa Rob or GRLevel3


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

This is the simplest way of making clamps, I have dozens of these round pieces i got from making holes in the bird feeder which can be simply used with a bolt, right now its a 4" long bolt I can use a longer one to hold pieces together


----------

